# Halloween party seating/tables



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

We have a variety of seating available at our parties--usually people stand more towards the beginning of the party--as they they talk, check out costumes, decorations etc. People seem to mingle pretty well. We have dancing and games which keeps that flow going--but as the night wears on people like to sit--especially those wearing three inch heels!


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

I completely agree with Minshe!!! 

BTW, I'm guessing the picture is a sample of what you want to do - but I absolutely love the way the table cloths and centerpieces look!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

You could place just 2 stools at each table to give people the option. I've been to many a bar where people pull the stools over to one table and other people stand and use the hightop to place their drinks. Usually the guys will offer the girls the stools and they will stand.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

When I have parties I make sure there is seating. I've usually got people outside smoking on the lawn chairs, on the couch and living room floor, standing in the kitchen. Sitting at the kitchen table. No one likes to stand around the entire time. And I like your set up with the tall bar tables. It looks very nice and elegant.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

I've tossed this around in my head too...trying to get out of having to rent chairs. LOL But, I think it would be best to have chairs. People will be up and down but I think it's best to give them the option.


----------



## scottfamily5 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for the insight, I will clearly use the bar stools with the tables.


----------

